# Instabilidade - 14/04/2020



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2020 às 19:17)

Vou colocar neste tópico as fotografias que tirei durante na passada terça-feira, dia 14 de abril. Vou metendo as fotografias de forma gradual para não despejar tudo de uma vez, até porque ainda não escolhi todas aquelas que irei postar.

Podem clicar em cima das fotos para verem em tamanho maior, através do flickr.

Espero que gostem 




IMG_0307-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0315-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0335-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0340-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0345-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0346-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0349-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0352-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2020 às 23:08)

Mais umas fotos, estas tiradas entre as 15:26 e as 15:30 (as do post anterior foram entre as 15:11 e as 15h25).




IMG_0355-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0360-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0363-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0368-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0371-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0374-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0380-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0385-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Abr 2020 às 23:21)

Partilho mais umas fotografias da tarde de dia 14 de abril, estas entre as 15h35 e as 15h43. Todas para o quadrante norte, excepto as últimas duas que foram para o quadrante Este.




IMG_0390-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0395-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0397-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0408-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0409-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0419-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0422-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Abr 2020 às 00:00)

Mais umas quantas... 




IMG_0456-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0459-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0464-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0467-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0476-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0479-HDR-Pano-2 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0479-HDR-Pano-3 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0479-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0480-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0485-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0491-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Abr 2020 às 21:43)

IMG_0498-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0511-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0514-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0517-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0520-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0523-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0532-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Abr 2020 às 00:09)

As últimas 2 fotografias deste post mostram um dos céus mais ameaçadores que já vi, sobretudo sabendo que aquilo vinha na minha direcção. Ainda tenho outras fotos desse cenário, coloco amanhã.




IMG_0535 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0537 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0538 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0539-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0545-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0565-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0562-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0566-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0572-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Abr 2020 às 00:45)

Célula em aproximação com uma bela cortina de precipitação 




IMG_0575-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0578-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0583-HDR-Pano-2 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0583-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0596-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0599-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0605-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0614-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0635-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Abr 2020 às 16:27)

IMG_0635-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0662-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0665-HDR-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0671-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0679-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0680-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0683-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Abr 2020 às 17:26)

Espero terminal hoje finalmente a postagem das fotografias do dia 14 deste mês, já lá vão 11 dias 

@StormRic ainda te interessa que eu tente saber as horas dos raios que eu consegui apanhar?




IMG_0691-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0692-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0708-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0729-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0705-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0726-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr





IMG_0732-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0740-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0746-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Abr 2020 às 21:34)

Últimas fotografias  Estas foram tiradas já depois de a trovoada ter passado.

O tópico vai longo, espero que tenha valido a pena.




IMG_0749-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0759-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0774-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0796-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0797-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0816-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0825-HDR-2-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0825-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0856-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


Para completar, deixo aqui também os vídeos que fiz nesse dia, que já tinha metido no seguimento litoral centro.


----------

